# Menü für WebSite in Applet



## The_S (8. Aug 2005)

Ich möchte für meine Homepage ein Menü mit Java realisieren. Dieses Menü soll ein JFrame sein (da frei beweglich). Das soll jetzt logischerweiße beim Aufrufen der Homepage gestartet werden. Es wird nur blöderweiße vom Browser überdeckt. Wie schaffe ich das jetzt, dass das JFrame vor dem Browser liegt?


----------



## Sky (8. Aug 2005)

versuch mal toFront()


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2005)

geht net, hab ich scho probiert. Und setAlwaysOnTop gibt ne SecurityException  :x

[edit] hab mich glaub ich falsch ausgedrückt! Es funktioniert schon, nur wird es gleich wieder in den Hintergrund gesetzt, bis die Seite komplett geladen ist


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2005)

Nächstes Problem (was nicht heißt, dass das andere gelöst ist), sobald ich eine neue Seite im aktuellen Fenster aufrufe, wird logischerweiße das Applet mit meinem Menü abgeschossen. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, dass das Applet immer angezeigt wird, als es jeder einzelnen Seite hinzuzufügen?


----------



## Sky (8. Aug 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nächstes Problem (was nicht heißt, dass das andere gelöst ist), sobald ich eine neue Seite im aktuellen Fenster aufrufe, wird logischerweiße das Applet mit meinem Menü abgeschossen. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, dass das Applet immer angezeigt wird, als es jeder einzelnen Seite hinzuzufügen?


Frames?


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hä? Ich erstelle von meinem Applet aus ein JFrame, dieses wird aber ebenfalls geschlossen. Oder gibts da noch was anderes?


----------



## Sky (8. Aug 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hä? Ich erstelle von meinem Applet aus ein JFrame, dieses wird aber ebenfalls geschlossen. Oder gibts da noch was anderes?


Ok, die Antwort war nicht eindeutig. Ich meinte Frames in deiner HTML-seite: Sozusagen einen Navigations-Frame und einen für den Content.


```
<frameset ...>  
  <frame ...>   
  <noframes>
    ...
  </noframes>
</frameset>
```


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2005)

Wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, aber wird wohl nicht anders gehen (vorrausgesetzt ich will das so machen :wink: ). Bleibt noch das Problem, dass mein JFrame nicht von anfang an angezeigt wird ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Aug 2005)

Menüs in Applets sind nicht ganz so einfach. abollm hatte mal angefangen mir eine Variante, die mit RMI funktioniert, zu erklären.
Ich kenne dann noch eine Möglichkeit über PopupMenu.
Hier mal ein Link zu einer Seite mit tollen Beispielen: http://www.java-menus.com/default.asp


----------



## The_S (8. Aug 2005)

Danke, sind ein paar gute Ideen dabei. Momentan währe es aber erstmal wichtiger, dass das JFrame von beginn an "über" den Browser angezeigt wird.

*idee* theoretisch könnte ich es doch in ner schleife und nem extra Thread immer wieder nach vorne bringen!? Ich bräuchte dann nur noch was, dass man sonst alles andere auch noch bedienen kann, da sich das Frame ja sofort den Focus schnappt :wink: .

[edit] soll dann so aussehen wie bei ICQ. Das Fenster ist zwar da und auch sichtbar, aber man kann auch was anderes machen und das Fenster bleibt trotzdem sichtbar.

[edit] Nächste Idee! Kann ich überprüfen, ob die HTML-Seite, in der das Applet ausgeführt wird den Focus hat?


----------

